# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Video Game Lucid Dreams?

## spydrswebb

Last night I was dreaming...and I thought I was awake, so I went to sleep in my dream.  I WILD'ed inside my dream (i wish i could do it when im actaully awake) and it was really quick and easy.  When I opened my eyes I knew I was dreaming, but everything was very pixelized and such.  I tried spinning but that didnt help, it just changed where I was in this pixilized city.  It was then when I was walking by DC's that I could tell they look liked pixilzed charecters from GTA (Grand Theft Auto).  Right when I relized this I found myself  looking at my TV and playing GTA.  Anyone else ever have dreams where there INSIDE a video game?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by spydrswebb_
> *Last night I was dreaming...and I thought I was awake, so I went to sleep in my dream.  I WILD'ed inside my dream (i wish i could do it when im actaully awake) and it was really quick and easy.  When I opened my eyes I knew I was dreaming, but everything was very pixelized and such.  I tried spinning but that didnt help, it just changed where I was in this pixilized city.  It was then when I was walking by DC's that I could tell they look liked pixilzed charecters from GTA (Grand Theft Auto).  Right when I relized this I found myself  looking at my TV and playing GTA.  Anyone else ever have dreams where there INSIDE a video game?*



Wow! There are people who do that. When I was 4, a few times, I have LDed about being in Super Mario Bros.

----------


## dancingxinxthexrain

Yes!  I have video game dreams sometimes! Especially,when I have been playing a specific video game too much. I am not IN the video game in my dreams though-I am playing it and I was not lucid.

----------


## l3xicon

Oooooo i always have video game dreams!
I always dream about what's most on my mind. So on the nites when i play video games i go 2 bed...& become a video game!
Last time i had one i remember playing my DS system...that mario game, & a li'll bit before that i watched Resident Evil Apocolypse w/one of my friends...so in my dream i was Alice (The RE super chick for those who haven't seen it) & i was in this li'll mario world doing super mario jumps!  :tongue2: 
...crazy fun!

----------


## Krelian393

Yea i had a GTA dream where I had to go to my mom's office "pink tringle on the map", with was at a fork in a city road. but first i had to save in my house next to me. lol

----------


## Barbizzle

I frequently have lucid dreams where I go to the Ages in the Myst games. I love them. They are so fun to explore, and each age has a unqie smell,a nd when i play the game in real life, i remebr the smell that I had in my dream.

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

I've had several Dreams that involve video games. One very memorable one was a F***ed up mix between diidy kong racing, dig dug, Mario Brothers, Legend of zelda (Ocaraina of time) and Bomberman heroes. Two words, Messed Up!!!

----------


## spydrswebb

lol I guees i didnt like it to much cause I was lucid and everythign was pixilized and when i tried the spinning i found out i was in a video game then I lost lucidity...I was pissed when I woke up...   :Sad:   IF ONLY THEY WHERE CLEAR!!!

----------


## Citrusponge

I often have dreams of this subject. Dreaming in 2D is a wierd experience, but fun  ::D:

----------


## tommygun

Most of my dreams are video game dreams lol.  The easiest way to get them is play the game non stop for like 8 hrs then go to sleep....or do it for a period of days....u evenetualy think ur in the game in real life too.  Its weird sometimes the games mix together in my head and make a completly new game.  I have had a vivid dream that was a mix of Tribes Vengence--- 1st person shooter with jet packs and you can ski omg check it out and Matrix Online it was amazing.

----------


## Placebo

Yeah, they're often pretty good.
I used to have lucid dreams in the Thief 3 universe  :wink2: 

The wierdest one was when I sneaked into a room and found a letter on a table. Interested in what it said, I read it and it was 'You're a prick'. Instantly lost lucidity in the confusion and amusement  ::D:

----------


## Villain_S_Deeds

When I have such dreams, it's usually a TV show (like Star Trek or Red Dwarf, or The Simpsons) or movie, rather than a game.

----------


## Franz Ferdinand

i have noticed that people in this forum are really into video games, judging from all the final fantasy avatars and signatures.

----------


## dreamboat

I would prefer a Heightened sense of Reality rather than a "Made Up One'.  Anyway...............Who needs GTA San Andreas........when you can be Steve Mc'Queen in "Bullet" . (Another Mis-Spell).

----------


## spydrswebb

Yeah, That was what I was trying to say.  I was mad that everything seemed like a video game....I can do that in my waking hours.

----------


## Resnemetan

I have been in Medal of Honor in dreams before.

----------


## Remus

Yeah, I had a dream where I was in some sonic dream.. Though, It was somewhat like playing it.. But, the screen was all  I could see. xD I'd love to have a Lucid dream, or, heck, even a dream where I'm in a Zelda type world. Those games pwn. xD

----------


## dreamboat

HeHe............But was you a PS1,  PS2,  or PS3 character.  I believe soon it will be hard to define this so easily.

----------


## Vladimirn

I úsally dreams about a tv series when i've watched to much of it   ::-P:  but games to

----------


## crillep

I find this strange... I mean video game dreams? I have them more often then I'd like. I hate them. I feel like I've wasted a dream, but maybe thats because I generally think games are a waste of time, but well fun nonetheless.

Personally I want my dreams to be as "real" as possible. I mean I've always thought that the best game in the world would be haing your own world to toy with... Can't get much closer then an LD.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by crillep_
> *I find this strange... I mean video game dreams? I have them more often then I'd like. I hate them. I feel like I've wasted a dream, but maybe thats because I generally think games are a waste of time, but well fun nonetheless.
> 
> Personally I want my dreams to be as \"real\" as possible. I mean I've always thought that the best game in the world would be haing your own world to toy with... Can't get much closer then an LD.*



Party pooper  ::breakitdown::   ::madtongue::  ! Video Games are the best in LDs!

----------


## luckegrlGC

had one? Every night, it's my anime based 2d lucids and me. Although the place i hang out has also been a video game... wait a second. I just remembered something. I've had a few kingdom hearts dreams before. The last one i can remember, i got so bored i decided to just grab the keyblade from sora, run away, and see if i could hold it without it poofing away. I could, so i went and killed a bunch of heartless.

----------


## Sesquipedalian Dreams

Haha there are like a bazigigiagillion threads on this topic.

However, i will again donate my $.02

I dream of video games a lot, most often Halo and Super Smash Brothers dreams.

But one time I had a swee dream where I was riding dinosaurs and shit. It ruled.

----------


## Haz

Yeah, I recently dreamed about Counter-Strike (see my Dream Journal - cs_italy)

----------

